# Control Panel Sealant



## choens (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a control panel I built. I used pinstriping and Dymo labels. I also want to add a paper with printing on it with the name of the railroad, etc.

Question is, what product(s) can I use to seal all of this the the wood base of the control panel? I've been looking at Mod Podge, etc., but I'm looking for something that will seal everything, make sure it doesn't come back up or off and will give a nice shiney appearance.

Any ideas?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Polyurethane would be the best. Spray cans , put the first few coats on very light, then add more and heavier each time.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Poly is a good choice, but be careful about the poly itself creating a "wet" look to the paper labels. You might experiment with clear-laminating the paper labels, first, then cover with poly. Or print out the labels on film-type-paper (drafting mylar, etc.) rather than true paper.

TJ


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

Try Krylon Triple Thick glaze, available at Wal-Mart and other places.

Start out with very light coats, and then build upon that.

http://www.michaels.com/krylon-triple-thick-crystal-clear-glaze/cp0436,default,pd.html

-Mark


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think a lot of people use plexiglass for that kind of stuff too.


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

Plexiglass over Dymo labels? Naah, I wouldn't recommend that.

-Mark


----------

